
Wave of spending tightens China’s grip on renewable energy - fmihaila
https://www.ft.com/content/37844fa4-d344-11e6-9341-7393bb2e1b51
======
dragonbonheur
Anyone can make a solar panel just like anyone can build a wind turbine just
like anyone can build a sterling engine, just like anyone can build
hydroelectric dams or solar furnaces. China does not have a "grip" on
renewable energy - having a grip on something usually means excluding others
from having that thing. China is not preventing anyone from building up their
sources of renewable energy. The Financial Times should learn to choose their
words better to communicate facts.

